# extended archery areas



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I was just looking at the maps of laketown and west cashe, they seem to just be the outskirts of a small town. what is the deal with these areas? mostly private land and crawling with deer or what?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Here is a link to a post I started last year on the Cache West.
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/13-archery/136906-cache-west-extended-archery.html

Looking at the Laketown hunt it is all private property and farm land. You might be able to get permission to hunt it but might cost you a trespass fee for permission.


----------

